# como a ellos les gustan los dinosaurios



## vbergen

hola, por favor ayuda con la frase: "*como a *Lucas y Amy* les gusta los dinosaurios, cuando ustedes quieran, podrìamos ir juntos al museo*"
 mi intento:
Als Lucas und Amy mögen gerne die Dinosaurier, wenn Sie möchten, können wir zusammen nach der Museum fahren


----------



## baufred

... como las construcciones frasales del Alemán son diferentes, se traduzca así:

Weil Lucas und Amy Dinosaurier mögen, könnten wir, wenn sie möchten/wollen, zusammen ins Museum gehen (alternativa si está lejos el museo: zum Museum fahren).

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Alemanita

Da Lucas und Amy Dinosaurier mögen, könnten wir, wann immer Sie möchten, zusammen ins Museum gehen.

Propongo 'wann' en vez de 'wenn' - cuando en vez de si; y 'wann immer' para dejar claro que la fecha la eligen ellos.


----------



## kayokid

Hallo zusammen!

Also, meine Frage ist:

Ist das grammatisch richtig? A ellos les gusta los dinosaurios.  ???

Sollte das nicht, "A ellos les gustan los dinosaurios," heissen?

Das verstehe ich ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## kunvla

kayokid said:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Also, meine Frage ist:
> 
> Ist das grammatisch richtig? A ellos les gusta los dinosaurios.  ???
> 
> Sollte das nicht, "A ellos les gustan los dinosaurios,"  heissen?
> 
> Das verstehe ich ganz und gar nicht.



Das heißt auf Deutsch _Flüchtigkeitsfehler_, würde ich in diesem Fall sagen.

Saludos,


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias por la correción en español. Tanto tiempo sin practicar, se olvida


----------

